# Active Directory Book?



## ustacp (Aug 14, 2004)

I am not sure if this is the best place for this question or not. I am looking for a good active directory book. It *needs* to discuss roaming profiles (setting them up, managing them and such). I have looked all over Amazon for a good book, but do not want to spend money on another book that is useless. I tried looking in the table of contents for information covering roaming profiles but have yet to see any. I am sure that every book has information about them, but I need it to be more thorough. If you decide to recommend a book, please tell me why you recommend it. Thank you.


----------



## srhoades (May 15, 2003)

Probably because roaming profiles have more or less been replaced by folder redirection.


----------



## thiyagu114 (May 27, 2009)

Hi,

Just have a look on this site...

http://www.toodoc.com/Roaming-profiles-ebook.html

you may get some useful books from it.


----------

